# Carbide tip lathe tools



## dancarver (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently went to look at some turning tools at our local wood supply store. One of the salespeople and I had a discussion about wood turning tools. He suggested using carbide tip tools, I researched on the internet and found locally and online they run 80-120 dollars and on ebay they are about half that. Has any one used tools from ebay?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

do you have a brand name of those on ebay?
i bought some from amazon that was 1/2 price too


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I use the Woodchuck carbide tools and really like them.
http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You may want to check out this site also. I have not tried them but I have heard good reviews on forums. Just turn your own handle.
http://eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services

He also has about a 100 videos on youtube as capneddie


----------



## dancarver (Dec 3, 2011)

It doesn't look like there is maker name they look home made this is the ebay store .http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pen-Turners...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c60f8df49#ht_1669wt_932


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Whaler said:


> I use the Woodchuck carbide tools and really like them.
> http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/


 not bad prices at all in comparison to others


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That looks like a copy of the Hunter tools. The carbide on that tool can't be sharpened. I tried sharpening them they just chip. They last a very long time. When it gets dull you simply rotate it. When it gets dull all the way around you replace the cutter.
There are some tricks to using that tool. They make it seem easy but I made some movies for Mike Hunter on how to use his tools. You might want to look at these if you plan on buying this tool.
Go here and look at some of my tutorials. 
http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/tutorials/


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a new wrench in the spokes, how about ceramic cutters?
http://mannyswoodworkersplace.com/ceretifortut.html


----------



## dancarver (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the web site i was talking about.
www.Harrisonspecialties.com


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

I make my own and use carbide tools, no problems they work well. If you want to get into sharpening them you will need a different wheel a Green Carbide grinding wheel


----------



## vtucker (Feb 12, 2010)

john lucas said:


> That looks like a copy of the Hunter tools. The carbide on that tool can't be sharpened. I tried sharpening them they just chip. They last a very long time. When it gets dull you simply rotate it. When it gets dull all the way around you replace the cutter.
> There are some tricks to using that tool. They make it seem easy but I made some movies for Mike Hunter on how to use his tools. You might want to look at these if you plan on buying this tool.
> Go here and look at some of my tutorials.
> http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/tutorials/


Hi John
I am trying to look at the first video & I think there may be a problem. It went from pixelating to you talking really fast & consequently sounding like Mickey Mouse about minute 5. I am really interested in seeing this video as I am a new turner & carbide looks like a good choice. 

Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to youtube and type in john60lucas. The videos on there are better. I open the videos on Mikes site and don't have a problem but I've heard of others who have the same thing you do. 
You can also try our club website.
http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/movies.htm


----------



## vtucker (Feb 12, 2010)

john lucas said:


> Go to youtube and type in john60lucas. The videos on there are better. I open the videos on Mikes site and don't have a problem but I've heard of others who have the same thing you do.
> You can also try our club website.
> http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/movies.htm


John
That worked great-thanks!


----------

